# Inconclusive CT Scan Results



## KimmiAnn (Sep 11, 2003)

I had a CT scan Friday. The results were nothing wrong, except a small intestine section which may or may not be anything. Dr. and radilogist think that since I had D before the test after ingesting the barium that there just wasn't enough barium in that area of the small intestine. Since I had right side abdo pain that radiates to my back Dr. is giving me antibiotics in the hope that my pain is from a UTI. I have been diagnosed with GERD, hiatal hernia, gastritis (endoscopy) and IBS D (by my DR).Has anyone had inconclusive test results? Any advice would be great.


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Hi KimmiI hope you're still around on the board, I see this was posted some time ago.I'm the queen of inconclusive tests.







In about a year's time, I've had the following:2 SBFTs (small bowel follow through) - abnormal showing ulceration, so I was diagnosed with crohn's.2 CT scans - first one was read as normal, which put the initial crohn's diagnosis into question for about 7 months, but then later reread after the 2nd one as abnormal. 2nd CT scan showed inflamed lymph nodes around the end of my small intestines and minor bowel wall thickening. Consistent with crohn's. First had the same nodes, but smaller so they were missed.1 enteroclysis, which is a SBFT from hell. Instead of drinking the barium, they insert a tube down your throat (while you're awake) into your small intestines and inject the barium. I had this at my sickest time, and it came back normal.Normal Schillings test, which looks for abnormal B-12 absorptionNormal Indium white blood cell scan, which looks for congregating WBC's in your body (can help diagnose IBD).Normal bloodworkAbnormal bloodwork (elevated Sed rate, WBC's, low B-12)2 Colonoscopies - normal (where I have crohn's is out of reach of the scope)Abnormal Prometheus IBD test - elevated pANCA, which is indicative of UC, not crohn's.







But said I most likely had some form of IBD.1 Flexible Sigmoidoscopy - normal. Even though I had a fissure (which showed up on my later 2nd colonoscopy) and a fistula brewing. They didn't see it.Um, did I miss anything?







You get the idea. I'm not trying to implant that you have IBD in your brain, but it's important to be thorough. If you know something is wrong, and you have red flag symptoms that don't point to IBS (bleeding especially - that's what sent me to the doc in the first place) then be persistent. It's highly frustrating, but is better to have peace of mind that they have it right.Good luck!


----------

